

IOS Goodies - Week 8 - RPeres
http://ios-goodies.tumblr.com/post/71972109038/week-8

======
michaelx
Looks pretty interesting, the whole blog idea in general! Thanks for sharing
it with us, I didn't know it and it seems like a good addition to the fabulous
[http://nshipster.com](http://nshipster.com).

